# Sammy growled at his friend...



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I had a friend come by today with her 16-pound, neutered maltese mix whom Sammy had had over once before and we were over at their place once too. Floyd really likes to stick his nose in Sammy's eh-hem...parts, and also mount him sometimes, yet Sammy doesn't seem to like it too much; I mean a few sniffs are okay, but not over and over again. So anyway, Floyd had his nose under Sammy and Sam stood his ground and growled and bared his teeth at Floyd. There was no snapping or lunging or anything like that and Floyd did back off, but then when he came back towards Sammy again already Sam started to growl at him. Also one time when we were sitting on the couch and Sammy was curled up on my lap and Floyd got too close to us also up on the couch...jealousy that time? My problem is that I don't know what is considered acceptable behaviour. I mean, I don't want them fighting, obviously, and they weren't, but is growling etc. okay since I wouldn't want someone with their nose trailing me around either? He had no problems with Floyd playing with his stuff though...couldn't care less in that regard.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not an expert and have some trouble with Ninja's own behavioral problems but I think the growl was like a warning. I think it is much better to growl then bite because it was likle him telling the other dog ok now back off...I would growl too!!! One time, I was at a friends block party and her two dogs were all over Ninja's parts. He got so uncomfortable that he was looking for an escape route LOL we were in the backyard and he tried going under the fence. He was running away from them and everything. I hope someone on here can give more information on the growling...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TrishK said:


> I had a friend come by today with her 16-pound, neutered maltese mix whom Sammy had had over once before and we were over at their place once too. Floyd really likes to stick his nose in Sammy's eh-hem...parts, and also mount him sometimes, yet Sammy doesn't seem to like it too much; I mean a few sniffs are okay, but not over and over again. So anyway, Floyd had his nose under Sammy and Sam stood his ground and growled and bared his teeth at Floyd. There was no snapping or lunging or anything like that and Floyd did back off, but then when he came back towards Sammy again already Sam started to growl at him. Also one time when we were sitting on the couch and Sammy was curled up on my lap and Floyd got too close to us also up on the couch...jealousy that time? My problem is that I don't know what is considered acceptable behaviour. I mean, I don't want them fighting, obviously, and they weren't, but is growling etc. okay since I wouldn't want someone with their nose trailing me around either? He had no problems with Floyd playing with his stuff though...couldn't care less in that regard.


 Hi Trish. as far as the sniffing and mounting goes, I would let Sammy get his message accross to Floyd. Never reprimand a growl. Just make sure to monitor them. Sammy's being polite, by warning Floyd , and hopefully Floyd will get the message. At least they're close to the same size. As far as the couch event, that might be a little different. That could be a bit of resource guarding. ie . space guarding or guarding you. I will send you some info on stuff to practice for when Pink Floyd returns.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

TrishK said:


> I had a friend come by today with her 16-pound, neutered maltese mix whom Sammy had had over once before and we were over at their place once too. Floyd really likes to stick his nose in Sammy's eh-hem...parts, and also mount him sometimes, yet Sammy doesn't seem to like it too much; I mean a few sniffs are okay, but not over and over again. So anyway, Floyd had his nose under Sammy and Sam stood his ground and growled and bared his teeth at Floyd. There was no snapping or lunging or anything like that and Floyd did back off, but then when he came back towards Sammy again already Sam started to growl at him. Also one time when we were sitting on the couch and Sammy was curled up on my lap and Floyd got too close to us also up on the couch...jealousy that time? My problem is that I don't know what is considered acceptable behaviour. I mean, I don't want them fighting, obviously, and they weren't, but is growling etc. okay since I wouldn't want someone with their nose trailing me around either? He had no problems with Floyd playing with his stuff though...couldn't care less in that regard.


You're right on - if someone was sticking their nose in your business, you'd tell them to stop, too. That's what he's doing, and he's being really quite civil about it - using his words as it were, since he's not lunging, snapping, biting. That's just how dogs communicate, and Sam's request is pretty reasonable.

I wouldn't let him growl while he's on your lap - I'd put him on the floor, just in case he is guarding. I'd also try to keep Floyd's nose out of Sam's business after an initial greeting, just to prevent things from escalating.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've seen Gucci give the warning growl to protect her toys, snuggle bear, and even me once or twice, I think its just intrinsic and sort like how a human would say.

"That's mine, go get your own"...lol 

Just sayin'....sharing is over-rated sometimes...ound:

Kara


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think based on what you've said that I handled it pretty okay then because when Sammy was being sniffed etc and he growled we didnt say anything but really watched to see what would happen in case I needed to jump in and grab a dog, but when he was on my lap and he growled, although I didn't put him down on the floor I did give him a stern eh!! and tap his nose and he stopped and looked up at me. I have the trainer coming for a consult on Saturday...her website...http://www.theontariodogtrainer.ca/index.html so hopefully I can get some good training underway too. I'll keep you's all posted on how that goes too


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TrishK said:


> Thanks guys. I think based on what you've said that I handled it pretty okay then because when Sammy was being sniffed etc and he growled we didnt say anything but really watched to see what would happen in case I needed to jump in and grab a dog, but when he was on my lap and he growled, although I didn't put him down on the floor I did give him a stern eh!! and tap his nose and he stopped and looked up at me. I have the trainer coming for a consult on Saturday...her website...http://www.theontariodogtrainer.ca/index.html so hopefully I can get some good training underway too. I'll keep you's/ all posted on how that goes too


OK Trish, even the " stern eh!! and tap his nose " is a no no. You do not want to discourage the growl. The best thing to do would be to either pick him up,like Kat mentioned, leave the area or ask the owner to call their dog away if the dog was not getting the message. Always wait a second to see if the other dog is getting the message. But in NO way do we punish , or try to "correct" a growl. Enjoy the article I sent.And practice this any time someone comes over , dog or human. Here's another article on growling. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/my-dark-secret-i’m-resource-guarder


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

okey doke Dave...thanks

so much to learn...


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup. Sammy is just telling Floyd to "back off" in doggy language. Stella and Roscoe got a lot of those warnings from Maddie and Dobie over the holidays. Especially Stella, lol!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm so still at the figuring it all out stage so I really appreciate the input.


----------

